# Astatotilapia nubila?



## patrickeriksson (May 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I have posted this picture on other forums as well but figured I'd try here as well.
I purchased this fish as Astatotilapia nubila and it's only 1.5" (looks bigger in the picture)

Any ideas?

Click to enlarge the picture


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1557
Looks like one to me.


----------



## DragonGT83 (Apr 3, 2005)

looks like one, heres mine when he was 1.5"










and when he was 3"


----------



## DragonGT83 (Apr 3, 2005)

when i bought mine they were known as Haplochromis Nubilus. various names for one fish as usual, i bet samaki would know for sure.


----------



## ds1196 (Jun 20, 2004)

The fish that we have in the hobby may not be the fish that was originally described as nubila, but for now, it is the name that best fits the fish.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi I wouldn't have to say more than Dave said. the fish we have is not certain to be the true nubilus but as it's the only name we have for it, we won't create a new name.
xris


----------



## Pharaoh (Jan 2, 2008)

Never mind... I though it was something else for a second....I take back my original post. I would go with Nubila. Your looks a lot darker than mine though.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Beautiful fish. Both posters are even though they don't look the exact same color they're both really pretty. I'm starting to like haps alot lol. Was planning on sticking with mbuna but I'm sneaking some haps in


----------

